# Musiques qui ne synchronisent pas (iPad mini)



## Loothoo (9 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour a tous ! Alors voila, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui mon ipad mini. (celui-ci est a jour)
Ayant un iPhone 5, j'ai fais une restauration a partir d'iCloud pour retrouver mon contenu sur mon iPad. Une fois cela terminé, j'ai branché mon ipad a iTunes (où je sauvegarde aussi de temps en temps) afin de synchroniser ma bibliothèque musicale (iTunes a jour, lui aussi). Alors je coche "synchroniser la musique" et en bas, la barre de stockage se remplie et me marque que j'ai 3go de musiques. Je synchronise, mais la musique ne se met pas sur l'iPad, dans la barre de stockage les 3go audio disparaissent, mais la case "synchroniser la musique" reste cochée. ( capture d'écran pour vous montrer : http://www.noelshack.com/2013-02-1357752026-sans-titre.png )

Alors j'ai essayé de glisser manuellement de la musique dans l'Ipad, j'ai fais different port usb, j'ai testé aussi de le faire a partir d'une autre session admin (je suis sous W8, pas encore de mac  ) 

Merci a ceux qui prendrons le temps de m'aider, car je désespère vraiment..


----------



## Lauange (9 Janvier 2013)

Hello, est ce que les morceaux de musique que tu veux sélectionner sont cochés ?


----------



## pepes003 (11 Janvier 2013)

J'ai eu le même problème sur mon iPad Mini.

La/ma solution: réinitialiser l'iPad et ne pas restaurer une save d'iPhone dessus. Bref, tu configures ton iPad en tant que nouveau device, et, dès qu'il te demande ton id./pass iTunes, tu pourras DL tes app / zic / photos, etc... déjà achetés/faites sur ton iPhone.

C'est chiant car tu dois tout re-télécharger (si sauvegarde iCloud exclusive), mais au moins, ça fonctionne.

++


----------



## Williamwe (16 Janvier 2013)

En effet restauration ou une misea jour du systeme resou tout


----------

